# TDA1514A Circuito con PCB.



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 21, 2008)

Buenos días a todos, como intente conseguir en otro hilo de este foro, lo que a continuación os solicito, y no lo conseguí, abro este nuevo tema para solicitar vuestra ayuda. En contré por casa dos integrados TDA1514A y mi hermano desea utilizarlos. En los datasheet no viene el PCB, pero sé que numerosas revistas han publicado circuitos con éste integrado. De hecho, en su día los compramos porque lo vimos funcionar en la realización de otro compañero, de la revista Resistor o Nueva Electrónica, no estoy seguro y funcionaba maravillosamente bien. Además de un buen sonido, lleva todo tipo de protecciones e incluso un anti-pop de encendido (retardo a la hora de conectar los altavoces). Pues bueno, lo dicho, os rogaría que me hagáis llegar algun circuito con éste integrado, a ser posible de alguna revista de electrónica y en su defecto probado por vosotros.
Gracias anticipadas y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## masqueduro (Jul 21, 2008)

Voy a buscar por casa los esquemas y pcbs de un amplificador que tengo con estos integrados. Como tu bien dices es un integrado que ofrece buenas protecciones y muy buen sonido; yo sólo tengo el pequeño problema de que el transformador mete algo de ruido a través de la fuente y es que creo que los condensadores son pequeños (4700uf por rama). Aún así la potencia que ofrece es magnífica, con una distorsión muy baja. En la siguiente dirección hay algunas fotos del montaje:

Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa

Los esquemas tengo que escanearlos, así que tardaré unos días, ya que no voy a casa hasta el fin de semana. Recuerdo que ya preguntaste este tema en otro foro, pero no contesté porque pensé que querías conectarlo a 12v, y con este voltaje la potencia es muy pequeña, para 12v es más acertado utilizar el TDA1562.


Encontré el montaje en el ordenador de la oficina, no es exactamente el pcb que yo empleé, pero sí el mismo esquema. Para el montaje en estereo necesitarás 2 placas. Está escaneado de un número de la revista Resistor, del año 1980 (y parece que fué ayer). Yo fabriqué este amplificador en el año 1.996, y nunca tuve problemas.

En jpg envío el pcb y el esquema para que se vea más claro

Móntalo, no te arrepentirás, tiene pocos componentes; lo más caro, como es habitual, es la fuente. Aunque la revista indica un transformador toroidal yo empleé uno de láminas, de 18-0-18v.

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 22, 2008)

Masqueduro, muchísimas gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 6, 2009)

Una pregunta masqueduro, y tomando en cuenta lo que dice la revista, para una etapa mono necesitaria un transformador de 54 VA o de 108 VA, a 18 Volts, porque muchas veces se refieren a, por ejemplo, en este caso 3A por rama de 18, lo que daria 108VA, y otras veces a 3A, que luego se dividen por 2 y se multiplica por la tensión lo que daria 54VA, creo que se entiende la pregunta.
Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 7, 2009)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta masqueduro, y tomando en cuenta lo que dice la revista, para una etapa mono necesitaria un transformador de 54 VA o de 108 VA, a 18 Volts, porque muchas veces se refieren a, por ejemplo, en este caso 3A por rama de 18, lo que daria 108VA, y otras veces a 3A, que luego se dividen por 2 y se multiplica por la tensión lo que daria 54VA, creo que se entiende la pregunta.
> Gracias por las respuestas.



Yo lo tengo montado con un transformador de 2,5A y me va fenomenal, y  entrega 2,5A en total, no por rama.

Un saludo


----------



## rash (Feb 8, 2009)

..hola tengo este documento con TDA 1514 espero sirva... yo arme hace varios años una versión y me funcionó siempre, es muy bueno ese integrado.... saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 8, 2009)

muy pero muy bueno el amplificador con vumetro y todo
hasta creo que tiene un flip flop


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rash, muchas gracias por el diagrama, está espectacular, vumetro y encendido por pulsador, simplemente muy bueno, lo unico que encontré negativo fue que el TDA1514A otorga 40 a 50WRMS y este 30WRMS, pero incrementando un poco la tensión y amperaje que entrega el transformador se soluciona este tema, creo.


----------



## marvel (Feb 9, 2009)

ojo, chequea en la datasheet la vcc max de alimentacion, y para calcular el amperaje usa este método https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ ... Lo unico que creo es que ese amplificador (el de rash) no esta protegido ante bucles de masa correctamente (por lo poco que lo observe...)

Suerte! Y si lo arman posteenlo!

Saludos!


----------



## camaradaraider (Oct 29, 2010)

perdonar mi ignorancia, pero ¿que potencia entrega este amplificador para una carga de 8 ohm?

bueno, entre el dataset y los documentos posteados entiendo que entrega 40w por canal con un THD del 0.1%


----------



## Tavo (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahora no dispongo del datasheet, pero por lo que se, entiendo que anda entre los 50W RMS en 4 ohms de impedancia de carga. Con una tensión de alimentación de unos +-29Vcc...

Yo tengo dos de estos chips en mi caja de componentes, cuando tenga un tiempo voy a armarlos, hace rato que tengo ganas... Es un amplificador excelente, el mejor dentro de la serie TDA.

Saludos.

*EDIT:*
Confirmado:

Provee *48Wrms* con una alimentación de *+-27.5Vcc* y una impedancia de carga de *4 ohms*. Distorsión de -60dB.
Provee *40Wrms* con misma tensión de alimentación y *8ohms* de impedancia de carga. Misma THD.

*EDIT2:* Adjunto su datasheet correspondiente, de Philips.


----------



## camaradaraider (Oct 30, 2010)

entonces este amplificador es justo lo que yo buscaba, lo voy a presupuestar a ver si tengo dinero para ello y a ver si consigo un PCB decente porque el que sale en el documento escaneado.....

¿vais alguno a hacer un PCB para este esquema?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola camaradaraider.

El precio de este chip en Argentina es de AR$ 45, eso equivale a unos 8,20 Euros aproximadamente.
Respecto del PCB, voy a ver, yo tengo uno muy bueno por ahí guardado, el tema es encontrarlo... jeje

Saludos...
PS: Dame un día para buscarlo..


----------



## camaradaraider (Nov 2, 2010)

¿ha habido progresos con el PCB tavo?


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

camaradaraider dijo:


> ¿ha habido progresos con el PCB tavo?



SII!!!
Disculpame que todavía no lo subí!  Ahora no estoy en casa, estoy en un ciber, por favor esperame unas horas (las últimas) y subo el PCB!!
Ya lo encontré y todo, pero no lo tengo acá en este momento! 

Saludos...

*EDITO:*
Por casualidad se me ocurrió fijarme si tenía el archivo guardado en el correo electrónico, y si.
A continuación lo subo adjunto. Son dos archivos PDF, uno con el PCB y el otro con el Layout.
Están dentro de un ZIP, ambos.

Saludos Camaradaraider! 

PS: El autor del PCB es Cacho, el moderador de este foro. Dale las gracias a él cuando lo veas por ahí.


----------



## camaradaraider (Nov 2, 2010)

ok, muchisimas gracias Tavo, lo esperaba con ansia jejeje

ahora que lo veo, tengo alguna dudillas, ¿este PCB es el correspondiente al circuito que esta en italiano o al otro mas viejo?

¿en el italiano para que sirven los potenciometros logaritmicos?

gracais tavo por el PCB, estuve hablando con cacho y me dijo que esa placa esta mal hay que modificarla, biendo el esquemático y el PCB se puede ver donde, solo lo digo para que no lo monte nadie talcual esta


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

Ah.. Menos mal que nunca lo hice!!

Bueno, yo solo cumplí en acercarte el PCB, todo lo que sigue... "no es mío". jeje
No creo que Cacho se tome la delicadeza de hacer de nuevo el PCB, ya que (según tengo entendido) él perdió gran parte de información en su PC hace un tiempo y (creo que) no tiene más el archivo del Editor.

Yo también tengo que hacer un PCB para este mismo chip, en algún momento voy a dedicarle tiempo.
No te aseguro nada para que no esperes, pero es probable que en unas semanas lo postee en un nuevo post (acá no).

Saludos.


----------



## camaradaraider (Nov 3, 2010)

ok tavo, gracias de todas formas por el PCB, vere a ver si encuentro otra cosa para armar y si no, esperaré por el tuyo jejejeje

lo que si te agradeceria es que si lo haces me mandaras un mensaje

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

Si, quedate tranquilo que si subo un diseño mío te voy a dar un aviso por PM.

Saludos!


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 8, 2010)

intentaron con el diagrama que subió diodonet?




Lista de Materiales:
R1: 20KΩ (22KΩ en mi caso)
R2: 680Ω
R3: 20KΩ
R4: 82Ω (para parlante de 8Ω) / 47Ω (para parlante de 4Ω)
R5: 150Ω (para parlante de 8Ω) / 82Ω (para parlante de 4Ω)
R6: 470KΩ
R7: 3.3Ω

C1: .47μf
C2: 220pf
C3: .47μf
C4: 220μf/35v
C5: 22nf
C6: 1μf/35v
C7: 3.3μf/35v
C8: 47μf/63v

IC: TDA1514A
Disipador para el IC (ver fotos)
Trafo de 18+18 x 4A

el lo armo y dice que funciona 
=>CLICK PARA VER EL MENSAJE DE DIODONET<=


----------



## rlcapo (May 28, 2011)

Hola, comparto mi pcb del TDA1514A. Aun está en revisión, pero aun no entendí como funciona el mute.

saludos


----------



## fas0 (May 29, 2011)

gracias por el aporte


----------



## rlcapo (May 29, 2011)

Gracias a ti, proximamente PCB TDA7294

Que les parecio el diseño?


----------



## rash (Sep 4, 2011)

Este integrado es un buen amplificador, yo he montado un par de amplis con ellos y llevan años funcionando, una potencia aceptable a un costo bajo.... saludos


----------

